# Ick Ick Icky!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

I went to go check on cylipso this morning and she had white towards her fin and it looks like Ick! I want to be sure so is there anything else that looks like ick???




Thanks,Kayla


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

Well many white growths could "look" like ick. If your fish has ick, then he/she would look like they got sprinkled with table salt. If its a cottony growth, I would say its a fungal infection. Could you give us your current water parameters? Temperature?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

The temp is 77 Degrees,It is more like a puffy white spot on her so would that be fungal?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Ich looks like they have salt shaken all over them so this does not sound like ich. It sounds more like a fungal infection and I would use a fungal remedy to treat her. Coppersafe is a good one but not if you have scaleless fish in the tank. What fish are in with her? 

Please keep us informed as she is a favorite around here.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im sorry my computers internet broke down and Cylipso is not doing so great so she is in a hostital tank being treated and should i treat the other fish 2?? I have 9 cardneil tetras in with her and 7 Neon tetras.



Kayla


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

No just watch them for signs fo the same thing and if they start to develop trouble then treat them. But some things that one fish will get will not spread and you don't want to treat fish until you know they are sick unless it is ich or something like that.

I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us informed. 

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Im so worried Cylipso is laying on the ground like she cant move! she NEVER does that!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Fungal infections are not anything to ignore and they do make the fish really sick. Is she being treated with anything? If you have not started anything yet, medications with tetracycline in them work really well with fungal infections. If your water is hard where you live, you will probably have to put more medication in the water than is usually suggested as hard water keeps tetracycline from working. Up to 2 times the normal dose will not hurt her. Tetracycline medications will also affect your cycle. So expect a mini cycle in your filtration when it is put in your tank. You just need to keep a daily watch on ammonia levels with your testing supplies. If they start to rise, you will have to do a water change to lower the ammonia levels.



Aquarium Fish Antibiotics: Maracyn-TC Antibiotic Tetracycline (this formula does not interfere with your filtration and will not produce the mini cycle)

I hope that she is better soon. 

Rose


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Uh oh! sounds pretty bad, what are you feeding her? Good luck, and I hope she gets better


----------

